# what do you find physically attractive?



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

in guys or girls.... for me DIMPLES... i love dimples i find them sooo cute ^.^


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't just narrow it down -- I like the way a man carries himself, smells - the sound of his voice -- his masculinity -- then how he looks...love a man's body.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

The list would be way too long so I'll just name one thing that doesn't often get mentioned...*collar bones*. For some reason I really love well-defined collar bones on a girl, like Jessica Alba or Olivia Munn for example. It's a subtle feature often overlooked by most guys I think. Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

gals -Dimples,waist n eyes

Guys- Eyes,hair,height,dimples n lips...


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ you nailed it on guys for me... <3


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

I like a buff guy with a nice smile. a Vin Deisel type is what I'm into. I don't like pretty boy types at all, Brad pit is gross! the best haircut, is military regulation, best hair color dark brunette to black(straight hair is a huge plus). Eye color, blue. Strong jaw, and tall(at least 6ft)with big hands, and broad shoulders.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

haha big hands i like big hands too dont know why but i do or maybe because i have really small hands and when you hold hands with a big one its cute... well for me


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

rosa1992 said:


> haha big hands i like big hands too dont know why but i do or maybe because i have really small hands and when you hold hands with a big one its cute... well for me


not only is it cute, but it makes me feel safe because he's so big and strong in my eyes. Manliness is so sexy :yes


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Dark hair, large (long?) noses, chest hair ..hmm..need to think more, lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Messy dark (or alternative) coloured hair - not too long and certainly not too short xD. Snakebite piercings are also attractive, as well as ear piercings. Tattoos as well. Average body type is fine with me as well. *squigglyeyes*

When it comes to girls though, long dark hair and boobs. 'nuff said.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

The nail on the little toe...


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Short hair and masculine for guys


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I like people with a mouth underneath their nose, and a chin. I also prefer them to have eyes, and definitely skin and some hair.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

weird woman said:


> I like people with a mouth underneath their nose, and a chin. I also prefer them to have eyes, and definitely skin and some hair.


Being alive is also great too


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Breasts. Large breasts.


----------



## iloverum (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm going to post profile pics of myself in this thread i'm too bored to care whether i should or not, what do you think.

http://oi44.tinypic.com/9k2w4l.jpg
http://oi39.tinypic.com/303d7bq.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/246uzh4.jpg
http://i50.tinypic.com/2ag2ps9.jpg


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol pretty eyes *-*


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Green eyes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Girls:

-Symmetry.
-Curvy bodies.
-Big boobs.
-Brown, red and darker hair.
-Long hair.
-Eyes.
-Lips.
-Eyebrows. Some girls have amazing natural ones.

I can't think of any more right now.

Men:

Nothing. :um


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Breasts. Large breasts.


 That's the Breast part of it, that's the Breast answer I have ever seen, a guy who is honest about what he likes, no sugar coating them apples.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

lean and athletic men

and freckles. :lol I have never known a man with freckles though


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Full figure,nice legs and brown/dark hair.


----------



## Noely G (Feb 19, 2012)

Lateralus said:


> The list would be way too long so I'll just name one thing that doesn't often get mentioned...*collar bones*. For some reason I really love well-defined collar bones on a girl, like Jessica Alba or Olivia Munn for example. It's a subtle feature often overlooked by most guys I think. Maybe I'm just weird.


The second I saw this thread I immediately thought of collar bones and then I read your comment. Couldn't believe it lol. I'm really big on the look of collar bones on a girl too. No idea why.


----------



## 67budp (Mar 1, 2012)

Kinky hair, glasses, well manicured toes, and smile.


----------



## annoymous (Mar 9, 2012)

I like a nice ***.


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm always attracted to girls the rest of the people around don't find really attractive , or not that attractive. I sometimes think the girls i get obsessed with has been jews many generations ago ; still i don't get to talk to any of them!


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Noely G said:


> The second I saw this thread I immediately thought of collar bones and then I read your comment. Couldn't believe it lol. I'm really big on the look of collar bones on a girl too. No idea why.


Haha cool I guess I'm not the only one.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Ironpain said:


> That's the Breast part of it, that's the Breast answer I have ever seen, a guy who is honest about what he likes, no sugar coating them apples.


Damn straight.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Guys: Chubby bigness esp. chest area, nice deodorant/aftershave smell, short to medium length dark hair, around my age

Girls: See Kristen Bell as Veronica Mars


----------



## SartoriTaurus (Feb 11, 2012)

Older men... their masculinity most of all, but I'm also attracted deeply to the personality and eyes.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Girls...

Butts
Eyes
Smile
Nose ( I know it's wierd, but some girls really have cute nose's )
Nice-ness
Sweet-ness.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

big brown eyes
short, straight black hair
luscious lips to kiss (not too small)
largish nose
general masculine build


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

curves and dark hair is a killer combo for me. But nice eyes really get me too. I prefer tan skin also... but I don't discriminate. I guess I just have a thing for latinas.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Out of the ordinary hair color is sexy... xD

I seen this girl with blue dyed hair, and she was like my dream girl. Just very original, new things you don't see everyday I guess. Red hair, blue hair, green hair, RAINBOW hair dood, it's ALL good looking.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

women with small hands.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

lol i have small hands :/


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Inviting warm eyes, large supple lips, kind smile, long elegant hair, small stature, pale delicate skin, wide hips, prominent booty.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

Either short cropped hair or the messy hair look, I like tall men too, say 6ft, and a slim but toned build, I like abit of stuble too and nice eyes, but I would give up all that for a man who makes me laugh and is kind hearted.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

A girl wearing glasses :mushy
soft eyes 
intelligence 
curves in the right places


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

a big ****.. haha, no I don't care about that.
nice jaw, bone structure, kind nature, strong, broad shoulders.. can't think of anything else.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice hips, the two dimples that some girls have on their lower back, eyes, preferably two.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Errr. not-buzzed hair is probably the thing I can firmly say I find attractive. Everything else just depends on the person... D: LOL.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

red hair


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I like guys with blonde hair.


----------



## Zil (Feb 5, 2011)

rosa1992 said:


> in guys or girls.... for me DIMPLES... i love dimples i find them sooo cute ^.^


Lol that's cool, if I smile enough I can pull off the Joker's face 

Too me what I like most are eyes, when I talk to a girl and her eyes phase me I feel real good.


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Nice hips, the two dimples that some girls have on their lower back, eyes, preferably two.


I have dimples on my lower back.


----------



## TheoBobTing (Jul 8, 2010)

Medium-sized breasts, very slim but slightly curvy build, large feminine eyes, long hair, slender hands. Yep, that's exactly the kind of man I like.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

blue eyes, long hair, braces, nice skin, curves, legs, athletic build.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I have _a_ dimple, which is annoying. I don't find them particularly cute, but I'd rather have both, or none rather than just the one... :um

I find beards on men extremely attractive. 
The buzz cut. 
Tall men. I know that's a generic answer, but it's always a plus for me.

I think women with an "edgy" look tend to be extremely attractive. Probably because I find it telling of their personality and I think it's great that they have their own style and don't conform to beauty standards.

For both men and women, I like "crows feet" wrinkles when he/she smiles. I find them very endearing.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Faith7 said:


> I have dimples on my lower back.


Cula bula!


----------



## DesperateOne (Feb 6, 2012)

I really don't like these threads..but can't help it and read it anyway.. But seriously, a lot of us here may be suffering from low-self esteem issues...ahhh nevermind.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Curves
Darker hair
Straight hair
A few inches shorter than me (5'10")


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

shorter than me (im 6'2"),long hair,clean teeth,cute eyes


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

I like clean healthy bodys 
men ...big , as in TALL (sicko) ha ha 
women ...big , as in butts (im the sicko)


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

A bit of extra weight on a guy.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Gals:

- Hair
- Eyes
- Lips
- Legs
- Big butt


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Men with hairy arms and muscles


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> Men with hairy arms and muscles


Hey :lol


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Rossy said:


> Hey :lol


What??


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Shaved head, bone through the nose, steroid 'nhanced muscles, bleached teeth, crossed blue eyes, ............


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Wish I knew well enough to explain would stop my idiot family from asking.:blank


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

women:

- coloured eyes
- bright or puppy dogs eyes
- red full lips
- nice teeth
- toned long legs
- collar bone

also lately i've been attracted to dirty blonde long haired innocent looking women.

men:

- toned arms


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

Men with dark body hair all over, with a bit of a belly. Ladies with red hair and pale skin. Freckles or green eyes on both <3 Oh and big teeth, for some reason.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

Siringo said:


> Men with dark body hair all over, with a bit of a belly. Ladies with red hair and pale skin. Freckles or green eyes on both <3 *Oh and big teeth, for some reason.*


big teeth <3

also have no idea why LOL


----------



## EndlessBlu (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't even know. I just know I find very few girls in my area attractive because they're all too country or ******* looking. I like whatever is the opposite of that.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

I won't go into specifics about a girl's facial features: I just love cute girls in general. Also, curves, long hair, a bit shorter than me, light-toned skin, those kinds of stuff. Big boobs is a plus, but I wouldn't really mind if it's small as long as she's pretty.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

Blonde, no zits, cute smile.


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

Freckles like this are my weakness.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Smiles. Soft lips. Dark hair. Long eyelashes. I don't know about the rest of body. There's this vblogger I watch who once said that he's into beauty in general, inside and out, no matter what you're working with. There are a lot of people who I think are attractive, who don't fit into a "type" of mine. Beauty comes in so many ways!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Face and arms. Nose and mouth. Ears and hair. Toes and shoes.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Necks, clavicles, legs, and eyes.


----------



## Paperwings (Mar 6, 2012)

in women:
An emotive face; cute facial features are nice but to me not as important as how well a girl expresses herself =P
I've also been attracted to a girl of just about every body type at one point or another, I guess in that regard it's more-so related to how they dress or wear their hair in correlation with their personality.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

it's quite coincidental but pretty much what the person above me said ^


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Eyes, nose, lips, hair, overall facial symmetry, expressions, tone of voice, balance, a prominent chin (on dudes obv.) I find the dark hair and blue/green eyes combination most visually striking, though not exclusively.


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

On men:
-A strong jawline.
-Kind of big upper body. Not necessarily six-pack and big biceps, but I don't find skinny men attractive.
-Height. I'm 5'5" so a few inches taller than that is perfect.
-Shoulders and clavicles are sexy.
-Smile. I love men who smile.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

Meh, i'm not fussy. But not too fat and not too skinny.


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

Facial symmetry. Lips are a must. I love full, kissable lips. Smile/teeth as well. I prefer tall men, 6 - 6'4".


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

She should be lite enough so I can easily pick her up, but not too lite that she floats away.


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

For some reason I like short girls, and i prefer brunettes


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Shawdawg94 said:


> For some reason I like short girls, and i prefer brunettes


this
also, cheeks.
I cant tell you how much cheeks mean to me.
My perverted shame... Im an *** man...


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

^ Hey! I'm short and a brunette!!  

I'm attracted to short men, under 5'7", dark hair, blue eyes, a thin frame. I'm not one who goes for a really muscular guy. I do not find 6 packs hot at all. I like a pale-ish tint to the skin. Do not like tanned bodies, it looks too beachy and I am not a beach and summer-loving gal. I also love a natural-looking smile. Something that is not bleach white or ruler straight. I find a tiny gap, or slightly crooked teeth, cute. It adds character. 

Oh, and a British, Irish, or Scottish accent doesn't hurt either lol. Based off of my info, a British man is what I'm attracted to over all lol.


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bPGV51JMntM#t=228s

random school project video I got linked to on a Dutch site yesterday.. found that woman to be quite attractive for some reason. But I can't really name a general list of physical features as of why I've come to that conclusion like most of you seem to be able to do.

I'm weird


----------



## Shawdawg94 (Mar 14, 2012)

Cat Montgomery said:


> this
> also, cheeks.
> I cant tell you how much cheeks mean to me.
> My perverted shame... Im an *** man...


As my mom always says, nothing wrong with being an *** man
thats weird i know


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

brunettes :love2


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> Men with hairy arms and muscles


So this guy then:


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't reduce women down into just body parts or grade them on their height, weight or eye colour, sorry. I like whoever I like.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

I find the female form attractive, especially a woman's lower half.


----------



## Starstuff13 (Feb 14, 2012)

i like girls with faces. and girls with bodies. its the best when they have both. also hair. but you almost never find one with all three...


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

when porno hunting I try to find a chick with a good muscularity throughout the posterior chain and fleshy thighs that jiggle just about right

these two factors mean good butt


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Eyes. Beyond that I might say confidence but that's not entirely true. Just some sort of not caring too much about how you look, that is sexy and (if I had game) would attract me like a moth to a flame.


----------



## EZRAT (Jun 17, 2011)

for some reason I'm a sucker for a wee lass with real short hair. like really really boyishly short. i _think_ it's because I have neck fetish :yes


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> ^ Hey! I'm short and a brunette!!
> 
> I'm attracted to short men, under 5'7", dark hair, blue eyes, a thin frame. I'm not one who goes for a really muscular guy. I do not find 6 packs hot at all. I like a pale-ish tint to the skin. Do not like tanned bodies, it looks too beachy and I am not a beach and summer-loving gal. I also love a natural-looking smile. Something that is not bleach white or ruler straight. I find a tiny gap, or slightly crooked teeth, cute. It adds character.
> 
> Oh, and a British, Irish, or Scottish accent doesn't hurt either lol. Based off of my info, a British man is what I'm attracted to over all lol.


Man, you aren't picky at all.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Long hair. Mad beards. And a cute smile.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Tall, slim/toned build, dark hair, nice hands, snuggly chest, muscular arms.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Spherical ovaries


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Guys - Smile, eyes, dark hair, broad shoulders, height (tall), sharp nose and good lips.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

A bright, whimsical smile gets me every time. I love it when men laugh. :mushy


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

Guys - all I can think of is a sexy voice, and how he smells, and I'm not just talking about aftershave or deodorant. I love tattoos on guys and girls. But i can't say what attracts me other than that. There is always just something about them but I can't really explain what. 
Girls - mostly brunettes, not too skinny, has to have an a*** ;p


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

A nice smile just about does me in.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm so confusing on this stuff lol It all depends for me, because some features look great on some people. Like dark hair, light hair, inbetween.

I'm really attracted to a guy who has a certain smile that shines. A face I can stare and never get bored of and a unique laugh. For girls its the way they smell and their laugh. And nice boobs.

Someone who stands out.


----------



## flowingwater (Mar 17, 2012)

Juicy thighs and a round butt.


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

Brunettes


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Go to Ireland lol lots of freckles haha


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

whichever (unlucky) lady gives me that 'butterflies in stomach' feeling upon interacting with her


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I don't think I'm too fussy...I prefer short girls with a slim/medium build and pale skin (not keen on tan, fake or real). Other than that there's no specific things I look for, but I do like small/medium breasts, shapely thighs, longish hair (any colour) and a nice perfumed scent.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Guys:

Medium length / skater type Hair
Green/Blue Eyes
Cute Face (no facial hair)
Nice /Decent Body (toned)
Not feminine

Girls:

Cute Face
Average Body
Green Eyes
Nose/Mouth
Not masculine



Personality is more important to me though . None of that matters if they're cocky or have a bad personality.


----------



## forgetaboudit (Oct 29, 2011)

eyes, lips, breasts on the larger size  curves.. sofia vergarra makes my head spin


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

forgetaboudit said:


> eyes, lips, breasts on the larger size  curves.. sofia vergarra makes my head spin


Sofia is _amazing_. I call her character on Modern Family my TV wife. She's one of many TV spouses I suppose...haha. But she's gorgeous.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

yea shes really pretty


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I kind of like a manjaw on a woman.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

^ That woman is smokin' hot, man. :yes


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Puppet Master:1059738353 said:


> Wish I knew well enough to explain would stop my idiot family from asking.:blank


Well my family doesn't ASK, but I hear you. Truth is, I just like something different. For the most part. None of them cookie-cutter centerfold wannabes. Fake is really my only turn-off.

I mean, I do have some preferences, but I've been attracted to girls of almost every type. Fairly short (5' to 5'6), raven-black hair, and petite. Boobs don't matter too much - as long as they're there! And a serious extravert. But that's just the ideal. Honestly, I've had girls I never thought I'd be attracted (REALLY) to win me over with personality alone. So to not give someone a chance because they're not my "ideal" would be foolish.

Though intelligence is a must. If you can't hold a conversation (or feel intimidated by anything more than the usual pleasantries), it's really just not worth it.


----------

